# [Q] Housing Compatibility?



## clockcycle (Jan 12, 2012)

What other, if any, housings fit or are compatible as replacements for the D2G?

-CC


----------



## bikedude880 (Jun 18, 2011)

Droid 2 is compatible. E.g. Otterbox Commuter.


----------



## Xplorer4x4 (Jul 15, 2011)

clockcycle said:


> What other, if any, housings fit or are compatible as replacements for the D2G?
> 
> -CC


Please keep tapatalk users in mind. When you use a black font, people using the dark tapatalk theme can not read the text with out quoting it first. Plus it takes alot more work then simply typing a non stylized reply. Not being rude but why anyone would put all that work in to a post is beyond. But just a tip, if memory serves me right, you can add an opening color and font bbcode at the very beginning of your post, and a closing bbcode at the very end and it should work the same way.

As for the question, the above poster is correct. All D2 accessories like docks and cases will work on the D2G. However, the D2Gs camera creates a very very slight raised area around the camera lens. So while D2 cases do fit, they may not quite snap on completely in the top right corner of the phone. I bought a cheapo green case from ebay that was for the D2. I asked the seller if it would fit or not. He said no but members at Droid Forums said yes. I trusted the people who actually used the phone. My case fits perfect except the one corner and you honestly don't realize it. Hope that helps!

Sent from my DROID2 GLOBAL using Tapatalk


----------

